# Platys eating frogbit



## crazy4fids (Dec 17, 2014)

A few weeks ago I got a nice sizable order of frogbit from aquabid. They were doing fine, survived the cold trip to wisconsin, acclimated just fine, no melting, no major die off. However, my 5 platys are eating the roots off of the plants 
All the little, fine hair roots are gone! Will they survive? They still have roots, just bristly ones.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Get something else in the veggie family for the fish to eat. 
Maybe blanched zucchini or spinach.
Ocean Nutrition Formula 2.

I think if you can get their attention off the floaters then they will be OK


----------

